# Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien



## mick (19. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
zuerst mal guten Tag. Ich bin zwar nicht neu hier aber mit den Beiträgen tu ich mich noch etwas schwer.
Frage: An meiner gelben Wasserschwertlilie hängen 3 dicke Bohnen mit Samen. Ich habe mal eine entfernt und geöffnet, es waren unheimlich viele Samenkörner darin. Jetzt möchte ich die natürlich auch aussäen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie es weitergeht? Habe ich sie vielleicht zu früh entfernt. Müssen sie erst trocknen? Deshalb habe ich die anderen ja auch noch hängen lassen.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie ich es richtig mache.
Vielen Dank vorab.
Michael


----------



## guenter (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

Hallo Michael,

habe auch solche Dinger dran. Konnte aber noch nicht sehen das sie

sich vermehren.

Mal sehen was andere schreiben.


----------



## inge50 (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

Hallo,

soviel ich weiß, müssen die Samenschoten erst braun und trocken werden.
Der Samen muss erst reifen, sonst keimt er nicht.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## gluefix (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

Schließe mich dem an. Erst trocknen und dann öffnen. Joa und dann viel Glück bei der Aufzucht. Aber eigentlich ist es doch einfacher diese Pflanze über Teilung zu vermehren?? Sie wächst doch horstartig und hat solche Knollen als Wurzeln ?? MfG Benni


----------



## glasklar (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

hallo michael

 ich habe vor drei wochen die stiele mit denn schotten abgeschnitten und getrocknet  die schotten oder wie die dinger heizen sind jetzt steinhart 
letzte woche habe ich von der __ iris color blau welsche abgeschnitten liegen jetzt
zum trocknen 
lass mich überraschen  werde sie bim frühjahr aussähen


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

Hallo,

die Samenstände dürfen erst geschnitten werden wenn sie von allein aufplatzen. Vorher ist der Samen nicht reif und nicht keimfähig. Ausgesät wird in dauerhaft nassem Boden. Normalerweise keimt die __ Schwertlilie dann problemlos.


----------



## Annett (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

Moin.

Ich schließe mich Werner an und hab sogar ein paar Fotos von meiner __ Iris-Aufzuchtstation.

Manche erinnern sich noch an [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/25/]mein Substratexperiment[/URL]?
Stand heute, 7.30Uhr:
 
Von links nach rechts - lehmhaltiger Putzsand = Füllsand -> Estrichsand -> Mischung mit Mutterboden (glaub ich jedenfalls  )

Die Aussaat erfolgte letzten Spätsommer/Herbst, relativ zeitnah nach der Samenernte. Werden die Samen erst getrocknet, brauchen sie eine Stratifizierung = Frost um im folgenden Frühjahr zu keimen. 
Meine Schalen standen den ganzen Winter über draußen und sind dabei auch mal komplett durchgefroren. Zum Glück hat der Kunststoff das überlebt...

Aus der Nähe (heute):
     
Immer wieder keimen noch Samen - von gleichmäßig kann bei mir jedenfalls keine Rede sein. Manche scheinen ganz kurz mal leichten Wassermangel zu brauchen, um doch noch zu keimen. Der Wasserstand schwankt in den Schalen, bedingt durchs händische Auffüllen und die Verdunstung zwischen feucht und 1-2cm Wasserüberstau.

Ich hoffe, das hilft zusätzlich noch etwas weiter. 
Von Astrid weiß ich, dass sie in normale Blumenerde (Balkonkasten?) ausgesät hat, die sie sehr feucht hielt. Muss auch super geklappt haben.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## mick (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

Hallo an alle,
herzlichen Dank für Eure Beiträge.
Diese Beiträge über Erfahrungen und Tipps sind einfach klasse und werden mir mit Sicherheit helfen.  
Grüße Michael


----------



## karsten. (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

Bilder vom Oktober

Aussat in Anzuchterde ,
feucht halten 
oder direkt in´s Ufer 

ging immer 

bis zur Blüte dauert es aber ein paar Jahre


----------



## Springmaus (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

_Hallo,

ich hab in meiner kleinen Zinkwanne eine gelbe Wasserschwertlilie die jetzt 

6 Schoten angesetzt hat. Das ich warten muss bis sie reif sind OK.

Kann ich die Samen dann absammeln und in den Spielsand in meinem Teich pflanzen 

 in der Natur wird es doch auch so funktionieren oder ?

Pflanzen im Teich hat man ja nie genug und wenn ich so an neue Pflanzen komm freue 

ich mich. _


----------



## danyvet (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

@Karsten: Ach, das ist normal, dass meine Sumpfiris nach 3 Jahren immer noch nicht geblüht haben? Dann bin ich ja beruhigt... Danke!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

Hi Dany,

kommt immer auf die Futtermenge an. In einem sehr nährstoffreichen Boden wachsen sie viel kräftiger und kommen auch schon mit 2-3 Jahren die ersten Blüten. (in einem nährstoffarmen Substrat erst mit 4-5) Jahren)

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

Hi.

Meine Sumpfiris aus dem alten Versuch sind bis heute nicht besonders groß geworden (15 bis 20 cm).
Und von blühen sind die weiterhin extrem weit entfernt.


----------



## Springmaus (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

_Hallo,

 lohnt es sich nun die Samen abzusammeln und vielleicht in einem Pflanzkorb

zu packen und in den Teich zu stellen oder nicht ? und dann nur in Spielsand ? _


----------



## Scheiteldelle (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

also ich habe immer Wildwuchs der Samen im selben Jahr noch aber nur im beruhigten Helix.
Die Vögel oder irgendwer anderes schleppen die Samen sicherlich in den Behälter (IBC). Da wachsen sie dann schön oben auf dem Helx und holen sich die Nähstoffe aus dem Schmodder zwischen den Helx-Bällen.


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

Hallo Doris.

Genau, das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. 
Eine gute Bekannte von mir hatte es mit normaler Blumenerde in einem Balkonkasten versucht und damit richtig gute Ergebnisse erzielt.
Bei mir keimen die Samen bereits seit einigen Jahre - jedes Jahr ein paar...
Das Wachstum ist so bescheiden, da sind in reinem Sand stehen. Ernährst Du sie besser, wachsen sie schneller.


----------



## Bebel (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

Hallo

Da ich die Samenstände erst im zeitigen Frühjahr abschneide, sähen sich bei mir die Wasserlilien überall aus wo sie Lust haben. Besonders gut wachsen sie in meinem (Ex)-Miniteich der mittlerweile von den Wasserlilien beherrscht wird. Von dort sähen sie sich gerne in der Wiese, im Steinbeet und sogar in der Trockenmauer aus (mittleres Bild), die den (Ex)-Miniteich umgibt.
     
Die __ Lilien in dem Kübel verbrauchen so viel Wasser, dass ich jeden Tag nachfüllen muss damit die __ Frösche, die dort Mitbewohner sind, nicht auf dem Trockenen liegen.

LG Bebel


----------



## danyvet (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samen von gelber Wasserschwertlilien*

Boah!!!! Und wie kräftig die sind!!! Ich hab auch mal versucht, die Blütenstände stehen zu lassen, aber die sind für die Pflänzchen dann immer zu schwer und wir haben so viele Stürme, dass die dann immer abknicken oder ganz umfallen


----------

